# AP #1(PHY#1) panic!



## ViceRoy16 (May 16, 2009)

I get this weird error once I start the default installation.

AP #1 (PHY#1) panic! [y] bye-bye

How can I fix this?


----------



## vivek (May 16, 2009)

There is a fix posted here : 
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-bugs/2008-September/032449.html

May be it will help.


----------



## ViceRoy16 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, now I just need to know how to do this:


> Setting kern.smp.disabled causes it to work, too, of course...


----------



## vivek (May 16, 2009)

Use sysctl command to enable or disable (after booting into system)

```
sysctl kern.smp.disabled
sysctl kern.smp.disabled=0
sysctl kern.smp.disabled=1
```
Where, 0 - off / false and 1 - on / true. To make it permanent add to /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
echo 'sysctl kern.smp.disabled=1' >>/etc/sysctl.conf
```
See
sysctl()
sysctl.conf()


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 16, 2009)

You can do that (change a sysctl(8)) on an already installed system only. It looks like you need a non-SMP kernel installed, which leads to a chicken-egg problem, because GENERIC is always SMP nowadays... Try a few times, because that link seems to suggest that it works at least some of the time. Right after a successful first installation, set the sysctl in sysctl.conf(5) immediately.


----------



## richardpl (May 16, 2009)

Overbloated, it can be done from loader prompt:

```
set kern.smp.disabled=1
boot
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2009)

Probably/possibly, though it is not in the Kernel Tunables section of /boot/defaults/loader.conf (I assumed that was a finite list).


----------



## ViceRoy16 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys!  Got it to work but now I need to burn the 3 cds.  (I was using UNetBootin before)


----------



## ViceRoy16 (May 17, 2009)

Sorry for the double post but I'm confused on what to burn?


----------



## vivek (May 17, 2009)

FreeBSD provides plenty of tools to burn CDs such as cdrecord and burncd. You can also use Gnome's inbuilt CD burner or k3b GUI apps. See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/creating-cds.html


----------



## ViceRoy16 (May 17, 2009)

I mean: which files to download and burn?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2009)

What do you want to achieve? You said you were doing an install, so I guess you already have something to do that with, like the bootonly CD, or CD1?


----------



## ViceRoy16 (May 17, 2009)

I used UNetBootin for the boot menu.  It downloaded the bootdisc I guess, so I just need disc 1, 2, and 3?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2009)

Not necessarily. Loads of people only use the bootonly CD to get the base system up and running, and then perform the rest of the installation (csup(1), portsnap(8), pkg_add(1) etc.) over the net, without installing anything from a CD/DVD. If you want to install _everything_ from local media only (packages, ports tree, documentation), you will need all three CDs or the DVD.


----------



## ViceRoy16 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I need to burn them on a cd because it doesn't want to download it over the net.  So I just need to download disc1.iso, disc2.iso and disc3, then pop them in when I choose to install from a cd, right?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2009)

I guess. I haven't done a CD-based install in ages. I think the number of ISOs is now up to four (the fourth being documentation/handbooks).


----------



## ViceRoy16 (May 17, 2009)

Ah, if it's only the docs and handbook: I guess I won't be needing it much right now.  Thanks for the help, Daemon


----------



## richardpl (May 18, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Probably/possibly, though it is not in the Kernel Tunables section of /boot/defaults/loader.conf (I assumed that was a finite list).



No it is not finite list. On loader prompt(including loader.conf) you can enter any available sysctl variable and any available hints variable (/boot/device.hints have only some small proportion of possible examples)


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2009)

Thanks, good to know.


----------

